# What percentage of UVB coverage???



## Gormagon (Nov 27, 2018)

In an indoor enclosure 6 'x 3' x2', what length UVB light would be good? I have a 36" Arcadia 12%d3 with a reflector, will this be sufficient or will it need to go longer or shorter? !/4, 1/2, 3/4 or full length?
Also will the enclosure need to be taller to back the stronger UVB away?
For desert creatures such as Bearded Dragons, this UVB light needs to be 14 to 18 inches to get the UVB the require. I am uncertain of the requirements of a Tegu.
I know that distance from the bulb makes a difference in the amount of UVB received. Just trying to do it right the first time.


----------



## Gormagon (Nov 28, 2018)

Does anyone know??? 20 views and, no responses!!! Apparently there are others that need to know as well, LOL!!!


----------



## Griffin (Nov 28, 2018)

Not sure either but I just bought an 8X3X2 and we have the same heigh so I’m starting to wonder the same.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm one of the viewers and I don't know the answer. I'm confident that someone here does.


----------



## Gormagon (Nov 28, 2018)

All I know is proper UVB in an indoor enclosure is the key to a healthy reptile. It is what makes it possible for them to absorb the calcium, vitamins and, other nutrients from their food.
A Reptisun 5.0 T8 is for smaller tropical reptiles such as anoles and chameleons
A reptisun 10.0 t8 is a UVB used for tropical reptiles but, it has to be closer.
The reptisun 10.0 T5 is close to the same as an arcadia 12%D3, the arcadia being 2% stronger.

My question is what distance to gain tropical levels for a Tegu and, what saturation level (coverage) in the enclosure?


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Clear and solid questions. A member name of dpjm should know.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm also unclear on this but in my encosure I just have 1X 36 inch Arcadia 12% at about 20 inch above the substrate and my encolsure is 5 x 4 

From the articles I've read though I don't think you'll find a definate answer.


----------



## Zyn (Dec 1, 2018)

No idea mine just sits with in 9 inches of his basking spot side by side with his basking lamp


----------



## Waters (Dec 4, 2018)

Ideally you don't want total UV coverage, giving the animal a free zone. The 12% Arcadia bulbs should be 12-16" from the basking site for them to be useful. For reference, the 14% should be 15-20" while the 6% bulbs should be 9-12". I normally overlap my UV strips with my heat lamps, leaving the far cool side UV free. Depending on the height of the enclosure, the UV won't reach the substrate anyways other than the higher basking area.


----------



## Gormagon (Dec 4, 2018)

Waters said:


> Ideally you don't want total UV coverage, giving the animal a free zone. The 12% Arcadia bulbs should be 12-16" from the basking site for them to be useful. For reference, the 14% should be 15-20" while the 6% bulbs should be 9-12". I normally overlap my UV strips with my heat lamps, leaving the far cool side UV free. Depending on the height of the enclosure, the UV won't reach the substrate anyways other than the higher basking area.


Thank you!!! That is what I needed to know!!!


----------



## nightanole (Dec 5, 2018)

Tegus are ferguson 3. That means they should have a gradient of UVI 1.0 to 2.6. So if you do full coverage, you need a shade zone that is 1.0 and also a "full sun" zone of 2.6.

And since i have a meter:

Ohio august partly cloudy with sun peaking out behind cloud 11am: 3.0 UVI
Full sun 2pm 5.8 UVI
Full sun 2pm in the shade 1.5 UVI (measured under a few oak trees and bird garden shrubs)

42" LYR hood+ reflector no screen with 6% arcadia T5HO and 6500k 6 months old: 1.8 UVI @ 12" .7 UVI @ 24"

42" LYR hood+ refector no screen with 12% arcadia T5HO and 6500k 1 month old: 3.5 UVI at 12" 2.8 UVI @ 15" (beardy rock level)

With a 40 to 1 conversion for UVB µW/cm² to UVI, that would make the cham cage 72 UVB µW/cm²at basking and 28 UVB µW/cm²mid tank.

For the beardy that would be 112 UVB µW/cm² at basking rock.


ZooMed Reptisun 10.0 tube, at 12 inches distance no screen (assume no reflector):
6.2 reading: 24 µW/cm².
6.5 reading: UV Index 0.7"


----------



## rats (Dec 5, 2018)

What's the difference between the Arcadia lights and Reptisun? Is the compact UVB from Reptisun as good as the tube? Is the mercury vapor light worth the extra cost (combines UVB and basking lamp)? And finally, where's the best (cheapest) place to buy these -- I assume online, but which store or eBay?


----------



## Waters (Dec 5, 2018)

rats said:


> What's the difference between the Arcadia lights and Reptisun? Is the compact UVB from Reptisun as good as the tube? Is the mercury vapor light worth the extra cost (combines UVB and basking lamp)? And finally, where's the best (cheapest) place to buy these -- I assume online, but which store or eBay?


I don't know the scientific differences, but i have read that the Arcadia bulbs are stronger and and last longer than the Reptisun bulbs, although I have nothing to back that up other than what I have researched. I purchase all of mine from Todd Goode at Lightyourreptiles.com. I am not sure if they are the cheapest but Todd's knowledge of lighting and reptiles in general make up for any cost differences.


----------



## nightanole (Dec 5, 2018)

rats said:


> What's the difference between the Arcadia lights and Reptisun? Is the compact UVB from Reptisun as good as the tube? Is the mercury vapor light worth the extra cost (combines UVB and basking lamp)? And finally, where's the best (cheapest) place to buy these -- I assume online, but which store or eBay?




If they are both T5 HO's, nothing. There is high odds they are both made in the same german factory. Both are high quality 6 phosphor bulbs made in germany. Arcadia has a several year head start vs zoomed, however zoomed has had their aqaurium line (ultrasun) for about as long as arcadia has had their T5HO line.

I wouldnt turn my nose up at either brand. I would not prefer one over the other. I will say you can run them for 2-3 years, vs 6-12 months for the T8 versions. My record was 3.5 years before the bulb got down to half power. At which point i just moved them from the high power beardy/tegu cages to the low power cham cages.


And yes i am a todd fan. With his prices you can buy the hood and the bulb comes free. You will pay 50-100% more if you buy a hood somewhere else, and the bulbs from him or any other shop.


----------



## Longfellow777 (May 20, 2022)

Waters said:


> I don't know the scientific differences, but i have read that the Arcadia bulbs are stronger and and last longer than the Reptisun bulbs, although I have nothing to back that up other than what I have researched. I purchase all of mine from Todd Goode at Lightyourreptiles.com. I am not sure if they are the cheapest but Todd's knowledge of lighting and reptiles in general make up for any cost differences.


I agree with this. Todd can be very helpful and we also get our equipment from him a lot of the time. Don’t use compacts I have the data to show that the zoo med compact in particular emits hardly any uvb and its proven they cause a lot of eye problems with many species of lizard. I know this is an old post but wanted to throw that out there.


----------

